# iMac foutu ? le bouton d'allumage ne réagit plus



## Philippe (26 Juillet 2012)

J'espère que je poste au bon endroit, le lien donné ici n'est plus valide dirait-on.

Voilà. En temps normal je serais allé directement chez un réparateur mais là, je suis à l'étranger pour plusieurs semaines, je vous écris de mon portable mais l'iMac de bureau est resté à la maison. Mon fiston s'en sert ou plutôt, s'en servait.
Depuis hier, l'iMac refuse en effet de s'allumer. Un voisin est venu vérifier s'il y avait un souci électrique, d'alimentation ou de câble détaché, apparemment tout est en ordre.
Ma grande fille qui est restée avec son petit frère, pense que le Mac est foutu 
Aucune erreur de manipulation, le fiston est très soigneux : avant hier soir, il a d'abord fermé les sessions ouvertes (la sienne et celle de sa soeur) puis a éteint normalement depuis le menu Pomme. Et hier matin, plus rien, walou, nada, le bouton d'allumage ne réagit plus.

Étant loin je ne peux pas faire grand chose ... qui aurait une idée ?
Le Mac n'est pas tout récent, quatre ou cinq ans je me souviens pas, il était devenu plus lent évidemment, mais on en a toujours pris soin, je ne sais pas du tout si c'est un problème connu.

Merci d'avance ; tout avis ou conseil sera bienvenu, oeuf corse


----------



## Siciliano (27 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Bien que ce soit dans un Mac Mini que ça m'est arrivé, j'utilisais mon Mac Mini normalement comme tous les jours en le laissant vaquer en veille une fois que je ne l'utilisais plus.
Bref, et un jour j'ai décidé d'éteindre le Mac Mini un soir. 
Le lendemain, je le redémarre, du moins, j'essaye... Plus rien... Il ne s'allumait plus. Plus rien. En trifouillant le prise du coté du Mac Mini, j'étendais les grésillement quand on met ou enlève la prise. Ce n'est donc pas l'alim.
Ne sachant pas trop quoi faire, je suis aller dans un APR pour qu'il me diagnostique tout ça, pour me dire ensuite que la carte mère était H.S.

Peut être est-ce le cas ici pour ton iMac ?


----------



## Philippe (27 Juillet 2012)

Merci Siciliano pour cette (unique) réponse 
Je n'ai aucune idée quant au fait qu'il puisse s'agir de la carte mère ... j'espère juste que c'est pas le cas :hein:, si ça pouvait n'être que le bouton poussoir, ce serait mieux ... :mouais:
Dès que j'en sais plus ...


----------



## benjamin57 (27 Juillet 2012)

Il faudrait essayer de réinitialiser la SMC : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
Voici les manipulations à effectuer sur un iMac comme Apple les décrits...
<<
1) Éteignez lordinateur.
2) Débranchez le cordon dalimentation de lordinateur.
3) Patientez pendant quinze secondes.
4) Branchez le cordon dalimentation de lordinateur.
5) Patientez cinq secondes, puis appuyez sur le bouton dalimentation pour démarrer lordinateur.
>>


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Juillet 2012)

Tes enfants ont-ils tenté un redémarrage au moyen d'une pression prolongée ( au moins trente secondes ) sur le bouton d'alimentation, pour tenter de redémarrer le Mac avec le fameux son?...
Je n'y crois pas trop, mais on ne sait jamais... D'autant que le geste est hyper simple à réaliser. 

Sinon, je serais tenté de te conseiller de relier ce Mac à un autre, en bon état, pour que ton Mac mal en point soit détecté en tant que disque dur externe.
Si l'opération se passe bien, tu pourrais essayer de récupérer des données ou carrément de cloner le disque dur interne du Mac en difficulté...

Enfin, ce sont juste des suggestions ; ici, des gens plus compétents que moi t'ont déjà répondu et continueront à le faire.


----------



## Siciliano (28 Juillet 2012)

Philippe a dit:


> Merci Siciliano pour cette (unique) réponse
> Je n'ai aucune idée quant au fait qu'il puisse s'agir de la carte mère ... j'espère juste que c'est pas le cas :hein:, si ça pouvait n'être que le bouton poussoir, ce serait mieux ... :mouais:
> Dès que j'en sais plus ...



Dommage que ce n'est pas l'iMac G5 que tu as, car ils sont faciles d'accès pour le bouton poussoir.


----------



## GarulfoUnix (2 Août 2012)

Je suis du même avis pour la carte mère. 
Un ami qui m'a fait appel concernant son PC qui ne s'allumait plus. Ce n'était pas l'alim ou son bouton poussoir, mais bel et bien la carte mère qui avait rendu l'âme  .


----------



## Philippe (2 Août 2012)

Aïe :casse:
Bon je suppose qu'il va partir bientôt en réparation ... on verra bien ...



GarulfoUnix a dit:


>



Hm ... moi j'aurais dit plutôt "  " mais bon ... merci pour la réponse qd même  (même si j'espère que ce n'est pas ça ... )


----------



## k333 (2 Août 2012)

Perso j'ai eu plusieurs fois le problème de mon cable d'alim qui a rendu l'âme.
As-tu essayé avec un autre ?


----------



## Philippe (25 Août 2012)

Salut à tous  petit retour sur cette histoire, pour rappel :



Philippe a dit:


> (...) En temps normal je serais allé directement chez un réparateur mais là, je suis à l'étranger pour plusieurs semaines, je vous écris de mon portable mais l'iMac de bureau est resté à la maison. Mon fiston s'en sert ou plutôt, s'en servait.
> Depuis hier, l'iMac refuse en effet de s'allumer. (...) hier matin, plus rien, walou, nada, le bouton d'allumage ne réagit plus.



Depuis quelques jours je suis rentré en mes pénates, et je suis allé porter le Mac à un MacLine du coin. Les nouvelles sont bonnes : on a trouvé l'origine de la panne  c'était l'alimentation. On a trouvé la pièce et depuis hier, mon "vieil" iMac est réparé 

Merci à tous les intervenants


----------



## Siciliano (26 Août 2012)

Philippe a dit:


> Salut à tous  petit retour sur cette histoire, pour rappel :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben c'est cool. Tant mieux alors.


----------

